

Ask HN: How to deal with first BIG client? - helipad

You've set up your business, excited about potential new customers. You pitch to the big hitters, start a dialogue, send them a quote, and all of a sudden they say, to your horror, "Sure". Oh dear.<p>It's the first &#38; largest project you've ever undertaken since going solo. You're loathed to turn the work down, but you know that this could be a sink or swim moment.<p>How do you deal with that first big client?<p>How do you manage their expectations?<p>Is it wrong to admit you might be out of your depth but still take the job on?<p>Should you break the job down into smaller parts and create a constant feedback loop?
======
vgurgov
My 2c:

Only take a job if you are 100% sure you can do it.

Close a deal first. Deal is not closed until you have your contract signed.

Get and stay in touch with your champions/ decision-makers inside a company

Set realistic roadmap and deadlines. Realistic = youthinkitwilltake x ±2
(imho)

Keep communication strong and regular.

Be a nice guy, not just soulless contractor who suck money.

Work hard.

------
jmartin
Don't over promise and under-deliver.

